# most awesomest button for your water/meth



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

https://www.ecstuning.com/News/Volkswagen_MK6_Jetta_Double_Apex_Port_Controls/ES2960273/


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

Omg this is freaking awesome! What kind of kits work with this button?


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## Smokin' Dually (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimmydean956 said:


> Omg this is freaking awesome! What kind of kits work with this button?


All of them. It's momentary contact so you can switch it direct (if the draw isn't too high).


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

I worked with DA on this button, see my full review: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7171988-HYDE16-Reviews-Double-Apex-Water-Methanol-Button


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

Smokin' Dually said:


> All of them. It's momentary contact so you can switch it direct (if the draw isn't too high).


Do you guys have any tips and tricks or forum explanations on using vag com and adjusting the spray accordingly?


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------

